# Duda con resistencias variables en Proteus.



## antoniopa (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola ,
Alguien me podria indicar como usar las resistencias variables en proteus cuando activas una simulación?? 
Por mas vueltas que le doy no consigo saber como hacerlo, y seguro que hay una forma ...

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hay dos tipos de potenciómetros, los normales, y los Animated, que los puedes variar en tiempo de simulación como lo harías en la realidad. Busca Animated en el apartado Resistors.

Un saludo


----------



## Colhoze (Nov 11, 2011)

Quizas te pueda servir escribiendo POT-LIN ahi te aparecen potenciometros que los puedes variar durante la simulacion


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 11, 2011)

el POT-LIN ya no existe en las nuevas versiones de Proteus;.. sin embargo el mismo efecto puedes lograr simulando con el sensor de temperatura o el LDR... hacen lo mismo que hacia POTLIN


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 12, 2011)

dinoelectro dijo:


> el POT-LIN ya no existe en las nuevas versiones de Proteus;.. sin embargo el mismo efecto puedes lograr simulando con el sensor de temperatura o el LDR... hacen lo mismo que hacia POTLIN



ASi??? de que version estamos hablando amigo; yo tengo la 7.5 y todavìa està...


----------



## antoniopa (Nov 12, 2011)

Yo tengo la 7.7 sp2, y o encuentro por ningun lado un potenciometro animated, probare con las LDR

Yo tengo la 7.7 sp2, y o encuentro por ningun lado un potenciometro animated, probare con las LDR , pero si alguien encuentra un potenciometro animado que me diga donde profavor, yo he buscado animated en toda la libreria y no me aparecio ninguno.

Saludos



dinoelectro dijo:


> el POT-LIN ya no existe en las nuevas versiones de Proteus;.. sin embargo el mismo efecto puedes lograr simulando con el sensor de temperatura o el LDR... hacen lo mismo que hacia POTLIN



Lo encontre, en la versión que tengo yo, la 7.7 sp2, el potenciometro animado es el POT HG que esta en resistors , variables y al final.

saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 12, 2011)

antoniopa dijo:


> en la versión que tengo yo, la 7.7 sp2, el potenciometro animado es el POT HG que esta en resistors , variables y al final.
> 
> saludos


Así es, ahora se llama POT-HG
Y se varia usando las flechas que tiene a un lado, ya sea en modo de diseño, o simulación.
Se puede configurar como Lineal, Logaritmico y Antilogaritmico.
Su valor y propiedades se editan como todos, en Edit Properties.


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 12, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Así es, ahora se llama POT-HG
> Y se varia usando las flechas que tiene a un lado, ya sea en modo de diseño, o simulación.
> Se puede configurar como Lineal, Logaritmico y Antilogaritmico.
> Su valor y propiedades se editan como todos, en Edit Properties.



Pues ese mismo es el que figura en la versiòn 7.5 y al que me referìa... y tambièn estàn los modelos POT-LIN y POT-LOG en la misma libreria de resistores junto con el POT-HG


----------

